# Valve Cover



## ShaunISC (Jun 22, 2016)

Year 2008
Make Audi
Model Q7; 3.6

I am looking for someone to help me. I know that I need to replace my valve cover w/ gasket. I bought the OEM Audi part. I do not however know how to do the procedure. The repair manual is of no use to me as I do not " speak" mechanic. Does anyone out there have a step by step walkthrough? Preferably with picture so I don't mess this up and end up buying an engine.


----------

